# Orange Necktie Severum



## Fishhorder (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay, need some help here with this. On our fish list for the week were Rottkeil Severums and Orange Necktie Severums when asked I was told that the Orange Necktie is different from the Rottkeil but when I googled them they sure look the same. The wholesaler is charging more for the orange ones. So, since I'm getting older and might be having identification issues but I think from looking at enough pictures these are the same fish. Am I right or just crazy?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never heard of orange necktie severums...there are a couple of the red severums though..i have been breeding heros rotkeil for several years..although i have gotten rid of all but a few...heros efaciatusis another that is pretty close to the rotkeils...plus...there is another ;but i just can't remember it's name....
unfortunately;it often happens that some local shop will give a not commonly seen fish his own name and jack up the price..


----------



## Fishhorder (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, we have had the red face severums in the store and they sell for pretty close to the greens. The "Orange Necktie" juveniles look like a rottkeil juvenile. As for stores selling a fish under a different name for more money is usually because the wholesellers bs those ordering only to make a few extra bucks. If we have these fish long enough to see any type of difference then they will be listed differently and priced differently also. Nothing gets my cookies like a fish with a common name already and some ass making up a new name!


----------

